# 40 and fine



## ticker (Mar 29, 2008)

hi im actually 41 this year and feel healthier than ive ever done.......no smoking or alcohol or even crisps!!!  about to have et tomorrow and as i work away from home think i will find it a very difficult two weeks.  i havent really considered it not working as i think positive will bring positive.  it just has to work  is it relly possible first time round  can someone clear up a question for me ??  as a i am over forty and not freezing any embryos if i have three good eggs will they put them in what are the exceptional circumstances for three??


----------



## Kizzy161 (Jun 6, 2007)

Hi there,

I think it depends on the hospital/clinic's policy.  I was recently treated at Barts and their policy was that you had to be over 40 AND have had a failed treatment to have 3 put in.  
It might be different where you are, but whatever they put back in, wishing you loads of luck.
Karen xx


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ticker
Just wanted to wish you lots of luck with your tx.  You never know, it could be first time lucky for you (I certainly hope so).  

Re number of embryos put back, I think it varies according to the clinic.  We didn't go for having three put back on any of our cycles as we were worried about the possibility of a multiple pregnancy and the attendant potential problems, but, there again, I think the risk of multiples is less for the over-40s.  It is probably best to talk things through with your clinic so you can make the right decision for your own circumstances.

Good luck whatever you decide    

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ticker, Just wanted to wish you all the very best for tomorrow. As it's your first time they probably won't be keen to put 3 back - that said if it's what you want they might be persuaded. 

     

Good luck, CG xxx


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Hi Ticker,

Just wanted to send you some           



Tamsin
xx


----------



## anna the third (Jan 15, 2008)

i personally would request it. for us the chance of any taking are slim so you need to maximise it. 
(assuming your issue is not MF)

good luck


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

Good Luck
We had 3 put back at the last try.. they would not the first time. Had to get Consultant approval and sign a disclaimer. I'd rather take the risk than see any embies go to waste if they can't freeze them.
Bright Eyes


----------



## ticker (Mar 29, 2008)

hi just quick update... we had two little ones put back in on 31st march so now in the old 18 DAY wait!!!!  feeling great apart from terrible constipation!!!!  out of all ive been through recently drinking a large glass of prune juice this morning was the worst!!! i will never get rid of the taste!  both embies were 8 cell and grade 4 and 3!! i believe this was a good start.  straight after et i was on a train back to work .... only trouble was i had 200 miles to go.  got home 3am this morning and leave at 9am monday morning.... not too much time to be thinking.  bless all my workmates they really have been the best and sooo supportive.  x  anyway heres hoping for that miracle and to you all too ! x x x


----------



## Ellie.st (Mar 11, 2005)

Dear Ticker

Just wanted to wish you lots of      for your 2ww.

Good luck

Ellie


----------



## Cotswold Girl (Nov 16, 2006)

Ticker, 

Just wanted to wish you lots of luck.  that you get a positive result when you test   Try and take it easy when you get the chance but like you say there's a lot to be said for not having too much time to think! On the other matter - try eating some plums, much tastier than prune juice  

       

CG xxxxx


----------



## ticker (Mar 29, 2008)

well it was all in vain and the af arrived with a vengence!!


----------



## Violet66 (Dec 28, 2007)

Ticker I'm sorry it wasn't to be this time around. 

Sending you a big hug and lots of luck for the next time.


----------



## ♥Tamsin♥ (Jun 29, 2004)

Oh no, I'm so sorry ticker


----------



## Bright Eyes (Sep 28, 2007)

So very very sorry.  
Bright Eyes


----------

